# Burr Oak, O'Doud wildlife area



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Staying at and deer hunting the area around Burr Oak state park. looking at Wayne National, O'Dowd and some of the other areas around the park. Have any of you ever hunted that area?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Fab, I have hunted around Burr Oak before. There are a lot of deer in the area but most are in the no hunting zones. We have stayed at the cabins at Burr Oak and went to Wildcat Hollow which is about 10 miles away. A lot of deer there and not to much pressure early in the season. Are you bow hunting?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

CHOPIQ said:


> Fab, I have hunted around Burr Oak before. There are a lot of deer in the area but most are in the no hunting zones. We have stayed at the cabins at Burr Oak and went to Wildcat Hollow which is about 10 miles away. A lot of deer there and not to much pressure early in the season. Are you bow hunting?


Will bow hunt and gun hunt. Bow hunt will be mainly discovery and scouting of new areas. Have the last few years hunted Belmonte county and Egypt Valley but that area has grown too brushy and the deer were almost non existent last season. I have spent most of my hunting life in big woods and my brother and I have decided it's time to get away from the reclaim and back to the timber. Thanks for the reply and good luck to you this fall.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I hunted around wildcat hollow were you use to check your deer in for the early season muzzleloader hunt they use to have the area. around the check station is fairly easy to get around it has several fields and good wooded areas and I always saw deer there when I hunted that area its about the easiest area to hunt as there are some really steep and rough areas to hunt around there we always stayed at the lodge its real nice good luck I hope this helps you out. there is a great family restraurant to eat at in glouster to!!!


----------

